# 12 volt Hydraulic power pack



## Waynedb (Mar 24, 2006)

Has anyone here tried adding on hydraulic cylinders and a 12v power pack to engage and dis-engage plows and blades?

I have the dozer blade for my GS6500 that I took off all the manual lift parts and added a 12v actuator to lift the blade up and down, it worked great but the actuator wasn't heavy duty enough and it only survived a little over a year. 

I was thinking about getting the electric assist for the rear but it is $450-$499 everytime I check. I have seen small 12 volt hydraulic power packs that are around $300 and was thinking of trying one instead of the actuator.

I have a bad right arm so engaging blades / plows manually is out of the question.

Thanks, Wayne


----------



## hydraulic-china (Apr 14, 2009)

*hydraulic power pack from china hman machinery*

hydraulic power pack from china hman machinery factory best quality with most professional technology.

hydraulic power pack with hydraulic cylinder assemble.

detailed info pls contact us email: [email protected]

skype: oumeico

www.hydraulic-china.com


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

it wouldnt be hard to do , the only thing is the charging system , might havea hard time keeping up , but iff you put a charger on it every night youd probly be alright


----------

